# Can I epoxy coat PT wood?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes you can coat PT lumber.
Is it worth the expense for a workbench?
Might be easier to throw a layer of formica on it.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1305838422


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You are a printer, find another sign maker that you can buy a sheet of MDO or HDO. Made for outdoor use and even MDO is denser than plywood. And you don't even need epoxy and cheap.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds great 

might make a great removable Deck !


Overlaid Plywood
MDO Medium Density Overlaid
MDO Plywood - The Paintable General Purpose Panel

Characteristics: An EXTERIOR type plywood with a weather-resistant resin overlay bonded to the wood by heat and pressure. This process fuses the molecules of the overlay with the fibres of the wood to form a bond as strong as the wood itself. MDO has all the advantages of regular plywood as well as additional properties. The overlay, which has 28% resin content, resists water, weather, wear and degradation. It has texture that paint can grip with remarkable tenacity. Paint finishes on MDO are up to three times more durable than the same finish applied to ordinary plywood.Ideal for Painted Signs: In many instances, overlaid MDO plywood has proven a more durable sign material than metal. MDO plywood is resistant to the elements with no danger of rust or corrosion.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Get a 4 x 8 sheet of one inch PVC or 1 x 8 Azek for the top. You will have to reinforce under the PVC with 2x's. I have also used composite deck boards with the radius edges cut off. I always use the plastic biscuits to join the boards.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Get a 4 x 8 sheet of one inch PVC or 1 x 8 Azek for the top.  You will have to reinforce under the PVC with 2x's.  I have also used composite deck boards with the radius edges cut off.  I always use the plastic biscuits to join the boards.


Azek is great stuff. I call for it on some renovation jobs that I do. You might also wanna look into starboard. I'm not fond of PT board being used on anything that you will be in close contact with for prolonged periods of time. It does off-gas a bit so I wouldn't completely encapsulate it.


----------

